# Cucine da Incubo 3: dal 26 Maggio 2015 ore 21 tv FoxLyfe



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Inizia la terza stagione di Cucine da Incubo Italia, il celebre format dedicato al mondo della ristorazione (in difficoltà) condotto da Antonino Cannavacciuolo (che sarà anche il quarto giudice di Masterchef.

Cucine da Incubo 3 inizierà il 26 Maggio 2015. Le puntate totali saranno 10, ma gli episodi televisivi solo 5. Ogni Martedì, infatti, verranno trasmesse 2 puntate. La struttura e la missione del formato, anche in questa terza edizione, non subiranno cambiamenti. Cannavacciuolo proverà a risollevare ristoranti e ristoranti in profonda crisi.


Dove vedere tutte le puntate di Cucine da Incubo? Diretta tv su FoxLyfe e in streaming sui servizi online di Sky.


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Cannavacciuolo  La cosa più divertente è vedere i finti clienti che recitano male per fingere che non gli piace il servizio


----------



## admin (23 Maggio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Cannavacciuolo  La cosa più divertente è vedere i finti clienti che recitano male per fingere che non gli piace il servizio



Ahahahha è vero. Si vede lontano 1000 chilometri. Un programma falso per un conduttore/protagonista fin troppo genuino!


----------



## Louis Gara (23 Maggio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahha è vero. Si vede lontano 1000 chilometri. Un programma falso per un conduttore/protagonista fin troppo genuino!



Si, lui è un grande. Se hai tempo guardati il servizio di Saverio Tommasi su di lui, si vede proprio che è così


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Maggio 2015)

Antonino


----------



## smallball (27 Maggio 2015)

Cannavacciuolo idolo assoluto,lui e le sue pacche


----------

